# Own aToy Hauler Good/Bad opinions wanted!!



## newbie (Nov 17, 2002)

I am hoping that if you are reading this that you will take the time to tell me your opinion about your toy hauler. I need all the input I can get to make an informed decision. There aren't a whole lot of articles or research on which brand is best.


----------



## Rod Wise (Nov 17, 2002)

Own aToy Hauler Good/Bad opinions wanted!!

We had a 37ft Play-Mor Sport, and quality was better than some we looked at; but some of the fit & finish needed corrected.


----------



## hertig (Nov 18, 2002)

Own aToy Hauler Good/Bad opinions wanted!!

A toy hauler is a compromise (but not necessarily a bad one).  The nicest one I've seen was a 5th wheel version.  Make sure that the hauling section is big enough for all your toys and are separatable from the living quarters, which must be livable for you and yours.  In particular, the beds in these often are terrible and/or require serious acrobatics to get into and out of.  

Then make sure that the difference between dry weight and GVR will hold all your toys, and gas and food and personal items, etc.  and then that the trailer weight does not exceed any of your towing vehicle limits.  

One nice thing, toy haulers often have generators.


----------



## BYGBRI (Nov 20, 2002)

Own aToy Hauler Good/Bad opinions wanted!!

Hi,
I'm new to the list also and have to give my $0.02. In Sept we purchased a used 2001 Weekend Warrior FB2600. I have heard nothing but good things about them and they have the price tag to go with it. I now have found out that the front bath window leaks like a seive(sp.). Of course when we bought it, it wasn't raining. I'm not down on WW yet. This may have been from an accident, don't know. I didn't ask and they didn't tell. 
Does anyone know if there is a site/phone number to call about trailer/MH/5W VIN's like CarFax.com to get a history?


----------

